# Jacked Up Morning



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I wake up about 6:45 and want to be at the ramp by 8:00. I get coffee going. I need to move the car & shovel some snow in order to get the truck & boat out. I'm scrambling with gear, get the car pulled out and scrape the back driveway clear. Go to start the truck and click click click - dead batteries. (strike one) Thinking to myself while I'm looking at the batteries that I bought in 2011. Why did I buy a diesel? I scramble to charge the batteries and plug in the block heater. I think to myself Costco opens at 10. I can have these in by 10:30 and salvage the day. Work will be a joke this coming week and have to get out - today. By now its 9:00 and the batteries have been charging for about an hour. I give it a go and the ole girl lights up. So now plan B. Get to the ramp and get the boat in water. If the truck wont start when I get back after hunting then I'll use a phone a friend option.

Pull up to the ramp and fire up the boat to warm it up while I put on waders. (strike two) OMG I've forgot my bama sokkets. My size 11 feet are swimming in these size 15 $99 waders. I pull the insoles out of my muck boots to take up some room in the waders and think. This is as good as it gets so lets give it a go. 

I look at a few spots and there are guys everywhere. I make the loop and decide to head back to second choice. After I park the boat and set the trap its noon already. Where has the morning gone thinking to myself while sipping some coffee. 12:30 birds start working. First two flights belly up nice. A drake Pin and a fatty greenhead are on the mud. Why do birds show up while your eating a sandwich or a candy bar? A few minutes later a six pack is working. Hen, hen, hen, hen, hen and one drake on the far left. They are swinging over the dekes and coming right towards me. I'm looking into the sun and I can see the chestnut breast and the black head as I pull up and boom the bird folds. (strike three) I walk to the bird to make the retrieve and its a hen. I try not to shoot hens but his girl changed colors after I shot her. First hen of the year. Some how I put colors on this bird she didn't have. 

I ended up being back at the ramp by around 3:00. And the truck actually cranked right over! I got home and $180 later I had new batteries in the truck. Its funny that it doesn't matter what obstacles life throws at you. Sometimes you just need a waterfowling fix. Over all It was another great day to be in the marsh.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jerry, that bag is worth dead batteries any day!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Every time I have to replace the batteries in the 7.3L I ask the same question.....

Looks like great day in the end!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Isn't sweet though to have the day finish like that after such a rough start though. Nice bag!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Nick,
I saw your Dad the other day pulling the old fan boat past my house.
You guys having fun?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

shaner said:


> Nick,
> I saw your Dad the other day pulling the old fan boat past my house.
> You guys having fun?


Yeah we've been gettin out a little, always a good time. We're actually living with him at the moment, our house caught fire last weekend so we're displaced for a few weeks. All my gear is getting cleaned from all the smoke damage so I'll be out of commission for a bit.

We'll have to get together and go out sometime. Just he and I most times

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What kind of gas mileage do you get in your airboat?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fair to partly $hitty lol. I'll usually burn 6 to 11 gallons a trip. Just depends on what im doing & hauling


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That adds up $$$ when you hunt alone. Oh the things we do to shoot a duck.:grin:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your house!
I'm actually out right now trying to warm the barrel of my peashooter.
One Drake pinner and one greenie in the bag.
Sure wish we could have two pins, they make up 99% of what is out here.
Oh well, beautiful morning to be out.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> That adds up $$$ when you hunt alone. Oh the things we do to shoot a duck.:grin:


Just getting out of bed in the morning costs money. I'm lucky to live a few minutes away from a great addiction. I look at it like fueling the fire.

With my group of friends we take turns on who's boat we take. Works out great & money gets exchanged & no feelings get hurt.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I need those kind of friends! Kinda getting tired of footing the $$ for trips all the time. :shock:


----------

